# Update on "Me".. ( health)



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since by now, most people I wanted to be informed before going 'public' have indeed been informed as to my health problems I'm comfortable about posting in the open forum. ( Some of you know from the Private) .

Anyway the tumor ( lung) is non-small cell adenocarcinoma.
Since this type "can" go to brain, he ordered a MRI of brain..which I just had today. Tomorrow, I get PET scan to see if it is anywhere else. If confined to lung.. there would be one game plan... If it is also located elsewhere... that changes things. He also is awaiting a couple of results t see if a "Target" treatment was a possible ( though he was up front and said he was skepticle but didn't want to rule it out. ) .
He said the whole game plan depends upon the results of the MRI and PET. He did say he wants to get treatment going asap...
Possible that we'd do a 'dbl-wammy' with both Radiation and chemo.. with main goal to get that tumor shrunk to where it would be safe to do surgery. At very least to slow things down. 

Sooo everyone please, please pray... first and foremost that the MRI and PET shows there is no cancer anywhere else! So much of a 'good' outcome will depend upon this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Terry I will pray that the cancer has not spread anywhere and the treatment plan will work 100%!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terry - you do sound like you're in very good hands. I am praying with all my might that it has not spread and that it can be shrunken and excised. Eagerly awaiting the results.
My neighbor who had breast cancer and then lung cancer has been part of a study at Columbia Presbyterian. Her treatment (she's getting shots and an IV drip but I don't think it's chemo which she got for her breast cancer very successfully) seems to have stopped the tumors from growing and spreading and she also said there is a new clinical trial that I think is winding down, that is having an amazing outcome on lung cancer and that people did very well on it. I wonder whether it would be worth it to consult with someone from Col. Pres or Memorial Sloan Kettering. They're so on the cutting edge and their studies have led the way to great advances in treatment.
Sending you tons of :grouphug:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Terry, you got it....nothing like prayers from every part of this planet - prayers do work. 

I'm so very sorry you are shouldering this; I can't even imagine how I would feel under the same concern.

Blessings on you dear Terry...I will be praying hard for you. Anxious to hear about the results of the tests.

Praying for peace to endure as well....


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Terry. I am so sorry to hear about your cancer diagnosis and pray that the scans are clear and it hasn't spread. I second the opinion no matter what the scans show to get a second opinion. You are fortunately close to some of the top cancer centers.

My husband was diagnosed four years ago with Stage IV base of tongue cancer. He underwent 7 weeks of daily radiation and chemo and was on a feeding tube for 4 months as he lost the ability to talk and swallow. It was the absolute worst time but we got through it and are on the other side.

None of us are promised a tomorrow and facing our own mortality is never easy. Keep your head up and we will all continue to pray for your 100% complete recovery and remission. :aktion033: 

Treat yourself to a mani/pedi and massage and let people help you who offer. Great Big Hugs! Wanda and Lily


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Terry I too hope the cancer is isolated and operable. I know that this can be scary, but be convinced that things will work out.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I also will be praying for the cancer not to have travelled elsewhere. My Dad had lung cancer. I've heard good things about the treatments available today. Hugs!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Terry, you've been on my list since you told us about the diagnosis. I will say another prayer that the cancer( bad word) is isolated and can be shrunk and operated on. My very good friend has a tumor on her pituitary gland, we have named it "the little [email protected]%[email protected]!". Hugs.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Terry, praying for you every day and hoping that the MRI and Pet Scan show that the cancer is limited to the lung. You are an amazing person. I know we don't know each other personally, but I have been following your on-line posts since you were on "the other" forum and still had Missy. I will continue to send prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Continuing to pray for you dear Terry. . . so happy you are moving quickly on this. 
I am curious if you had any other previous symptoms or was it just there suddenly? I hope this is slow growing & that progress will be made quickly to isolate & excise it.
My special love.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

rayer: Praying for you in faith for healing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Terry ... Although I am not on SM as much as I would like, please know that every single day and night ... you have been in my thoughts and prayers. 

I, too, like Sue, wonder if it would be worth it to consult with someone from Sloan Kettering. I have seen remarkable and even miracle results from friends who were patients at Sloan Kettering. 

Whatever you choose to do with treatments, etc ... you will continue to be in my thoughts, along with many prayers, healing hugs, and love.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Terry you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are in my thoughts everyday hoping for a good outcome. I hope that this "thing" has not moved to some other parts of your body. My friend in Houston found out that she has lung cancer because of pain in one of her legs. She could barely walk because of the pain. She never felt anything wrong with her breathing and lungs. You don't think that a tumor in your leg can be related to lung cancer. When they did all the tests, it was already in her brain too. Contrary to you, she was a heavy smoker.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way, Terry. Praying that the cancer hasn't spread.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Terry -- I continue to pray for you night and day. You've been on my mind so much.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Continue to think about you and hope it has not spread. Paws crossed.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear God

We are praying for another miracle to be given to our dear friend Terry!

Amen


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rin said:


> Dear God
> 
> We are praying for another miracle to be given to our dear friend Terry!
> 
> Amen


 
AMEN

Terry I will continue my prayers, may our Lord keep his precious arms around you and may he give you his peace that passes all understanding 
I love you


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Prayers comming your way. rayer:rayer:rayer: I wish you the best and hope you will be healthy soon.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that the rest of the test results come out with good news and that the treatment goes quickly.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Terry, you have been and continue to be in my prayers. Praying this is contained and treatment can begin.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Continuing prayers for your good health.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

MalteseJane said:


> You are in my thoughts everyday hoping for a good outcome. I hope that this "thing" has not moved to some other parts of your body. My friend in Houston found out that she has lung cancer because of pain in one of her legs. She could barely walk because of the pain. She never felt anything wrong with her breathing and lungs. You don't think that a tumor in your leg can be related to lung cancer. When they did all the tests, it was already in her brain too. Contrary to you, she was a heavy smoker.


Well Janine.. though not now... I did smoke for many years.. and add my many many years working with sprays, fumes etc. ( longer than most in this field I think... at nearly 50 years) sure added to my risk. I'm also a strong believer that 'stress' can trigger ' cancer-activity' and I have had lots of that over the last several years... maybe no connection but I do wonder. 

Thanks everyone for the prayers , love and support... I know I keep repeating that.. and I don't want it to lose the sincerity behind it. I'll likely be saying it many times over..know that they're no just words.. but meant from the heart!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more prayers for you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You were and still are in my first thoughts of this day, I had my prayer time and lifted you and your hubby to the Lord, wish i could give you a big hug, hopefully someone today will do that for me


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I pray everything turns out well for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you TERRYrayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terry - thinking of you. :smootch:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

rayer: rayer: I am so sorry you have to go through all this :grouphug: so much sickness lately......


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I had no idea and am so sorry you've been going through this. I will be praying for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Terry I'm thinking of you todayrayer::hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry, thinking of you with love, positive thoughts, and many prayers.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am SO sorry that you are going through this.  I will be praying that it didnt spread anywhere else. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been thinking about you, dear Terry, and praying for an easy and possitive journey to overcome this so soon. I am slow at checking in though, but know that you continue to be in my :heart: n prayers :hugging:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Terry, sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers the way to you!

I didn't know what you're going through. 

Alexandra :hugging:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Terry i just want you to know i am praying for you and your hubby


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Since by now, most people I wanted to be informed before going 'public' have indeed been informed as to my health problems I'm comfortable about posting in the open forum. ( Some of you know from the Private) .
> 
> Anyway the tumor ( lung) is non-small cell adenocarcinoma.
> Since this type "can" go to brain, he ordered a MRI of brain..which I just had today. Tomorrow, I get PET scan to see if it is anywhere else. If confined to lung.. there would be one game plan... If it is also located elsewhere... that changes things. He also is awaiting a couple of results t see if a "Target" treatment was a possible ( though he was up front and said he was skepticle but didn't want to rule it out. ) .
> ...



I'm so sorry about your diagnosis, I hope you can get into Sloan Kettering since you're close.. I'm too far away for treatment for my cancer to go...
We'll keep you in our hearts, it's a scarey time. 
Radiation should shrink it down , let's hope that all you have to endure, before surgery.

Everyone here is pulling for you!

Hugs!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Checking in for an update.


----------

